# Navarre Raiders Poker Run



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Navarre High football is hosting a poker run Sat June 4th 9am at the high school. Last stop is at Beach Monkeys restaraunt on Navarre beach, lunch will be provided. Last bike in at 1:30. Cost is $25.00 for rider and if passenger want's a poker hand as well it is $15.00 for them. All funds going to Raiders football. Prize money depends on turn out. All bikes welcome, come on out for a good time for a good cause.


----------

